# أحبائي .. هل ذكر الكتاب المقدس أية نبؤات عن محمد ؟



## mady elmasry (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تحدثتم عن أنه كانت نبؤات للسيد المسيح وتلك التى تحدثتوا عنها عن النبي داؤد حين تحدث عن الصلب وعن دق السامير فى الأيدي وترجمتوا ذلك بأنها نبؤة لما سيحدث عن السيد المسيح وكان دليلكم بان النبي داؤد مات منعماً فى قصره على حد ما سمعت ... انتظر الإجابة 

وشكراً للمتابعة


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ما دخل محمد بالموضوع؟


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أين السؤال؟


----------



## mady elmasry (31 أكتوبر 2009)

دخل كبير يا جميل 

الأول مرحب بيك اخ صوت الرب بس انا كنت بستفسر عن ورد فى الغنجيل اية بشارة عن محمد ؟

وحين تحدثت عن نبؤة داؤد لاحظت ان اسم المسيح يسوع لم يرد بالنبؤة وانما من خلال ترجمتكم اياها 

فقلت ما المانع ان يكون بالإنجيل بشارة عن محمد انتم لا تعلمون تفسيرها بل نحن كمسلمين نعرفها 

وهذا ما حدث بنبؤة داؤد قلتم انه مات منعماً لذلك كانت النبؤة تتحدث عن السيد المسيح ولأنكم مسيحيين تداركتم للامر بذلك 

واليوم أسالكم هل ورد بالإنجيل ماهو بشارة لمحمد وذاك كى أعى لذلك من وجهة نظركم فمن وجهة نظرى ورد كثيراً ومثلما حدث وترجمتم نبؤة داوود لما تنبأ به وترجمتم ان ذاك بشارة للمسيح فهو من صلب ومن دق بيده المسامير وعللتم ان داؤد لم يمت مصلوباً بل مات منعماً فى قصره لذلكك ما قاله فهى بشارة ونبؤة للمسيح 

إذن ما المانع ان يكون انجيلكم تحدث عن بشارة لمحمد فلقد قلتم ان هناك كثير من البشارات للسيد المسيح وأيضاً ذكر الإنجيل بشارات ونبؤات عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك بل تحدث عن نبؤات وبشارات كثيرة تحدث فى عصرنا ومنها قيام دولة السوفييت أليس هذا يثير جدلاً فى انه ما المانع من أن يتحدث الإنجيل والذى هو كتاب الله اليس من البديهي أن يتحدث ويبشر بمحمد 

ربما لن تتداركوا للأمر فلكم ترجمات وتفسيرات ولكن لماذا لا تفعلون كما فعلتم بالمزامير حين تحدث داؤد عن الصلب ودق المسامير على الايدى ورجمتوا ذلك بانه بشارة للسيد المسيح ففى إنجيلكم مثل ذاك بشارات ونبؤات لمحمد وأنتم لا تعلمون بذلك بل تفسرونها لتفسير آخر 

انتظر الرد حول ما بالكتاب المقدس حديث عن محمد ام لا ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*نعم توجد نبوءات عن محمد فى الإنجيل, البعض منها لا تخص محمد فقط بل كل من يسلك مسلكه, من تلك النبوات

«احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! (مت  7 :  15)

ومنها

مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هَذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالاِبْنَ (1يو  2 :  22)

أما عن محمد فأعتقد أن تلك النبوات تخصه

وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ، (رؤ  16 :  13)

فَقُبِضَ عَلَى الْوَحْشِ والنَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ مَعَهُ، الصَّانِعُ قُدَّامَهُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي بِهَا أَضَلَّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا سِمَةَ الْوَحْشِ والَّذِينَ سَجَدُوا لِصُورَتِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الاِثْنَانِ حَيَّيْنِ إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ (رؤ  19 :  20)

وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ والنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ (رؤ  20 :  10*


----------



## marloforever (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*استكمالا لموضوع 
"القران وذكرة نبؤة الانجيل عن محمد"

اعطنا ما تتحدث عنة يا اخ مادى حتى نعى ما تتحدث عنة*


----------



## marloforever (31 أكتوبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم توجد نبوءات عن محمد فى الإنجيل, البعض منها لا تخص محمد فقط بل كل من يسلك مسلكه, من تلك النبوات
> 
> «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! (مت  7 :  15)
> 
> ...



*اضف الى ردك

"فنظرت واذا فرس اخضر والجالس عليه اسمه الموت والهاوية تتبعه واعطيا سلطانا على ربع الارض ان يقتلا بالسيف والجوع والموت وبوحوش الارض" رؤيا يوحنا 6*

*لن اعلق على النبؤة فى سوى لماذا خص الفرس باللون الاخضر لان قد يبان ان فى الاسلام حياة (صلاة-صوم-زكاة) و لكنة فى حقيقة الامر بلا حياة بلا خلاص يطرح فى الهاوية فالشيطان خبرة 7 الاف سنة وجد ان الوثنية مودة باطلة فأضل ربع سكان الارض فى دين يبدو فى ظاهرة ان لونة اخضر ولكنة فى حقيقة الامر ليس ذلك فشتان بين اخضر واخضر وباقى النبؤة لا تحتاج الى اى تفسير *


----------



## taten (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*فية كتاب كويس لابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير اسمة هل تنبأ الكتاب المقدس عن نبى آخر يأتى بعد المسيح ممكن تقرأة حتلاقية على موقع ابونا على النت*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (31 أكتوبر 2009)

علي ما اعتقد انتا لا تعلم شئ عن الكتاب المقدس نهائيا

لان الكتاب المقدس كله رموز ونبوات علي المسيح فقط

ولا تصلح الا للمسيح ولا يحمل ايه نبوات عن مدعي النبوه

ولكن حذر ايضا من الكذبين واظنها كانت واضحه في عدت مواضع


مثل:



احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.مت 7: 15


ويقوم انبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين. مت 24: 11


لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا. مت 24: 24



ولكن كان ايضا في الشعب انبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم ايضا معلّمون كذبة الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك واذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على انفسهم هلاكا سريعا. 2 بط 2: 1



ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 1 يو 4: 1


الكتاب المقدس لا يحمل نبوات فقط بل ايضا وجود لشخص السيد المسيح منذ الازل
وهذا ايضا واضح في الايه

قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن

يعني وجوده قبل ابونا ابراهيم ايضا

اما محاوله التدليس المحبوبه جدا لدي  الكاذبين في محاوله التعلق بقش للاثبات نبوه مدعي النبوه فهي فاشله جدا وايضا تبعد الانسان عن الحق كل البعد لتجعله دئما اعمي

انتا ليس خبيرا في الكتاب المقدس اكثر من اهله ولكل كلمه في الكتاب المقدس تفسيرها

اذن لا يقع تحت اهواء التفسير الشخصيه

لاثبات شئ غير صحيح ولا ينتمي الي الحق

سلام السيد المسيح ربي والهي ومخلصي


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي الفاضل 

خدعوك بعض المسلمين باقتطاع جزء من سياق الكلام في الكتاب المقدس وقالوا انه نبؤة عن محمد نبي الاسلام 

قمنا بالرد على بعضها هنا في المنتدى ، ولا بأس في ان تضع ما تعتقد انه نبؤة عن محمد وتعال نناقشها بكل سرور ، ونكتشف معا ، كيف خدعوك بأن هناك نبؤة تقول بأي نبي سيأتي بعد المسيح .

تحياتي


----------



## mady elmasry (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الأول أرجوكم قبل أن اخوض بالموضوع أرجوكم أن تعهدوا لى بأن لا يتم الحذف مهما كان طالما الحوار بنفس الموضوع 

ثانياً حتى أكمل كلامى لي استفسار صغير هل يسوع ( السيد المسيح ) إلاهاً أم نبياً 

هل يسوع هو رب الارباب أم هو نبي من رب الارباب ؟ 

أفيدونى فى ذلك أفادكم الله حتى أكمل حوارى ولكم فى ذلك جزيل الشكر 

وقبل أن أبدأ أرحب بمشاركتكم ولكن كل ما تحدثتوا عنه وكل ما أوتيتم به عن بشارات فهى بشارات لانبياء كاذبة وانا معكم فى هذا ما أتحدث عنه بشارة مؤكدة من الغنجيل وليست واحدة بل كثيرة عن النبي محمد كنبي على حق وليس على باطل ولذلك فمشاركاتكم ليست هي إجابة لسؤالى فانا أسأل عن بشارة حقيقية لنبي حقيقي 
وقبل أن أبدأ أفيدونى بسؤالاتى التى كتبتها فى البداية وإعطونى الأمان كى يتاح لى الفرصة فى التحدث كحوار مفتوح ويختص بالموضوع دون أن يتم الحذف أو يغلق الموضوع ما دمنا فى سبيلنا للنقاش فلا أريد ان اقول اننى هنا فى منتدى مسيحي وأنا مسلم لا أرجو الحيادية أتمنى ان أقول أننى هنا فى منتدى عادل لا يطبق نظاماً معادياً لمن غير المسيحيين بل يطبق العدل فيما بينهم 

وشكراً للمتابعة


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

mady elmasry قال:


> ثانياً حتى أكمل كلامى لي استفسار صغير هل يسوع ( السيد المسيح ) إلاهاً أم نبياً
> 
> هل يسوع هو رب الارباب أم هو نبي من رب الارباب ؟
> 
> أفيدونى فى ذلك أفادكم الله حتى أكمل حوارى ولكم فى ذلك جزيل الشكر


 
نؤمن بما اعلنه الكتاب المقدس عن شخص السيد يسوع المسيح 
هو انسان كامل واله كامل ، في ناسوته كان نبيا ايضا .

الخلاصة : اذا قلنا ان السيد المسيح نبيا هذا لا ينفي انه ايضا الله الظاهر في الجسد ، نبوته لا تنفي لاهوته . ليس هناك تعارض ، وليس هناك تخيير بين احدهما .

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة واضحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*قوانين قسم الأسئلة تنص على سؤال واحد, 

كما لا يوجد حوار بالقسم

فهو مجرد سؤال ينتهى بمجرد ذكر الأجابة

رجاء عدم تحويل السؤال لحوار*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*لكي لا أحذف الموضوع *

*سأضع السؤال كالتالي *

*هل توجد نبوة عن ُمخلص غير المسيح ؟*

*السبب هو : أنه غيرمسموح في هذا القسم بوضع أسئلة غير مسيحية *

*رجاء من الأخوة المباركين الإلتزام بالتوجه الجديد للسؤال *

*وعليه أقول موجهًا سؤال كإجابة *

*هل يوجد لزوم لمُخلص بعد المسيح وماذا عساه أن يُقدم أفضل مما قدم المسيح ؟*

*مشرف القسم ​*


----------



## جلنار (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع-يستحق-النقاش
بس-انامسلمه-فا-هل-في-مجال-اني-احكي-شي؟؟؟
اذا-مافي-مانع..
ولكم-احترامي​


----------



## Kiril (31 أكتوبر 2009)

في الموضوع اخ جلنار و هو نبوات الكتاب المقدس عن محمد


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة*​ 
*ارجو عدم مناقشة اى شئ خارج عن قوانين القسم منعا لكسر القوانين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جلنار قال:


> موضوع-يستحق-النقاش
> بس-انامسلمه-فا-هل-في-مجال-اني-احكي-شي؟؟؟
> اذا-مافي-مانع..
> ولكم-احترامي​



*إن كان الأمر يخص شبهة عن المسيحية ضعى شبهتك فى قسم الشبهات

إن كان سؤال تريد أجابه عنه, ضعى سؤالك فى قسم الأسئلة*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جلنار قال:


> موضوع-يستحق-النقاش
> 
> بس-انامسلمه-فا-هل-في-مجال-اني-احكي-شي؟؟؟
> اذا-مافي-مانع..
> ...


 

*ممكن تشاركي معانا *

*لكن رجاء الحفاظ على إتجاه السؤال. وعدم الخروج عنه *


----------



## جلنار (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*# ................. # *

*تم تحرير المشاركة *

*لكسر قوانين القسم*

*المشرف *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*الزميلة جلنار

لا دخل لنا هنا بما يقوله القرآن, القسم هنا لا يناقش إسلاميات

ستجدى نفس الموضوع مثار فى القسم الإسلامي

تابعى هناك إن كنت ستتكلمي من خلال القرآن

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107074

*


----------



## fredyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ُيغلق*

*للإصرار على التشتيت *


----------

